# 11spd Levo chain recommendations



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey, anyone ran across a strong ass chain that can handle some loads for an 11spd Levo. My oem KMC is toast after 10 miles. Thx


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I think you might want to look at the EX drivetrain. If you are pushing even vaguely hard the power output on the Levo is just way beyond what a normal drivetrain is designed for. 

If you want to stick with 11 speed, I'd get a SRAM XX1 chain. They seem to do the best for me durability-wise (albeit with only my skinny ass providing the power).

-Walt


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

True that. I'll look into the EX1. I was gonna set this one up Di2 like my Niner, but gotta figure out battery placement.


----------

